# Probing the depression-rumination cycle



## Daniel (Oct 30, 2009)

Probing the depression-rumination cycle
   BY Bridget Murray Law
_APA Monitor_
November 2005_[SIZE=-2][FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
[/FONT][/SIZE]_ [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
[/FONT]*Why chewing on problems just makes them harder to swallow.
*     [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
The word "ruminate" derives from the Latin for chewing cud, a less than gentle process in which cattle grind up, swallow, then regurgitate and rechew their feed. Similarly, human ruminators mull an issue at length. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
But while the approach might ease cows' digestion, it doesn't do the same for people's mental health: Ruminating about the darker side of life can fuel depression, said Yale University psychologist Susan Nolen-Hoeksema, PhD, in a Board of Scientific Affairs invited address at APA's 2005 Annual Convention. [/FONT]

 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]What's more, rumination can impair thinking and problem-solving, and drive away critical social support, she said.  [/FONT]

 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]In work published in APA's _Journal of Personality and Social Psychology, JPSP_ (Vol. 77, No. 4, pages 801–814), Nolen-Hoeksema and Christopher Davis, PhD, found that although ruminators report reaching for others' aid more than nonruminators, they receive less of it. In fact, many of them report more social friction--"things like people telling them to buck up and get on with their lives," said Nolen-Hoeksema. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
People might respond to a ruminator compassionately at first, but their compassion can wear thin if the rumination persists.  [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
"After a while they get frustrated, and even hostile, and start pulling away, which of course as a ruminator gives you a whole lot more to ruminate about: 'Why are they abandoning me, why are they being so critical of me?'" said Nolen-Hoeksema. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
In her talk, she explored the roots of this cycle of rumination and depression, and what can be done to break it. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial] *
The rumination-depression link   * [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]Numerous longitudinal studies point to rumination's negative effects: For example, research Nolen-Hoeksema conducted on Bay Area residents who experienced the 1989 San Francisco earthquake found that those who self-identified as ruminators afterward showed more symptoms of depression and post-traumatic stress disorder. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
Another of her studies, conducted with Judith Parker, PhD, and Louise Parker, PhD, found rumination predicted major depression among 455 18- to 84-year-olds who had lost family members to terminal illnesses. Those who ruminated more often became depressed, and stayed depressed in follow-ups through 18 months later, according to the study, published in 1994 in _JPSP_ (Vol. 67, No. 1, pages 92–104).  [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
In addition, a community survey Nolen-Hoeksema conducted on 1,300 adults, ages 25 to 75, backed those results. It found that ruminators develop major depression four times as often as nonruminators: 20 percent versus 5 percent. (The results were significant even for ruminators who weren't depressed at baseline.) [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
Many ruminators stay in their depressive rut because their negative outlook hurts their problem-solving ability, said Nolen-Hoeksema. According to her research, they often struggle to find good solutions to hypothetical problems. For example, if a friend is avoiding them, they might say, "Well, I guess I'll just avoid them too." [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
In addition, ruminators express low confidence in their solutions and often fail to enact them--for example, failing to join a bereavement support group despite intending to, said Nolen-Hoeksema. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
"Even when a person prone to rumination comes up with a potential solution to a significant problem, the rumination itself may induce a level of uncertainty and immobilization that makes it hard for them to move forward," she said. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]*
Why people ruminate* [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]Such depressive rumination most often occurs in women as a reaction to sadness, according to research Nolen-Hoeksema conducted with Lisa Butler, PhD, of Stanford University. Men, by comparison, more often focus on their emotions when they're angry, rather than sad, she said. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
The reason, Nolen-Hoeksema speculated, is largely cultural.  [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
"There are differences between what it's OK for women versus men to focus on emotionally," she said.  [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
Gender aside, ruminators share some common characteristics. They often: [/FONT]

 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]• Believe they're gaining insight through it. [/FONT]

 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]• Have a history of trauma. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
• Perceive that they face chronic, uncontrollable stressors. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
• Exhibit personality characteristics such as perfectionism, neuroticism and excessive relational focus--"a tendency to so overvalue your relationships with others that you will sacrifice yourself to maintain them, no matter what the costs," Nolen-Hoeksema explained. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]*
Bucking rumination* [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]It's hard to divert depressive ruminators from their negative thoughts, Nolen-Hoeksema's research indicates. However, distracting them by directing them to think about, for example, a plane flying overhead, the layout of their local mall or a fan slowly rotating, _does_ appear to decrease their rumination. Her studies with Sonja Lyubomirsky, PhD, of Stanford University--many of them published in _JPSP_--have found that distracted ruminators less often recall negative events, such as being dumped by a significant other, than nondistracted ruminators. Distraction also helps mitigate ruminators' tendency to focus on problems--and express self-blame and low confidence--when discussing their lives, the research suggests. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
Practically speaking, people can use such distraction techniques as meditation and prayer to help break the rumination cycle, said Nolen-Hoeksema. Other cycle breakers she suggested include: [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
• Taking small actions to begin solving problems. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
• Reappraising negative perceptions of events and high expectations of others.  [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
• Letting go of unhealthy or unattainable goals and developing multiple sources of self-esteem. [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans serif, helvetica, arial]
"For example, women who build their identity soley around family are rumination-prone" because they've got all of their self-esteem and social support in one basket, said Nolen-Hoeksema. "So helping them to develop multiple sources of gratification and social support can be helpful buffers against stressful events in any one of those domains."

_Related articles:
_[/FONT]http://forum.psychlinks.ca/depressi...on-ruminative-vs-experiential-self-focus.html
http://forum.psychlinks.ca/psycholo...h/8228-rumination-depression-and-anxiety.html


----------



## Andy (Oct 30, 2009)

"Bucking rumination"  Is that a spelling error on the "bucking".  It should be.


----------



## gardens (Oct 31, 2009)

I can definately relate to rumination.  It has cost me countless sleepless nights.  One trick I use is to go through the alphabet this way....

A my name is Alice, my husband's name is Al, we live in Alabama and we sell Alpacas.
B my name is Betty, my husband's name is Bob, we live in Barbados and we sell Bobsleds...etc. etc. etc.  

This is an old childhood thing I used to do with friends, but now it helps to stop the unending cycle of thoughts in my head.


----------



## Banned (Oct 31, 2009)

Do you end up with an identity crisis at the end?  

That sounds like a good strategy though...I might try it myself one day.


----------



## gardens (Oct 31, 2009)

:2thumbs:  lol - I can't seem to get past Q and then there is the X....I go throught so many different words in my head that I usually end up falling asleep.

Yes, it really simple, but does it ever work for me.  I've tried other things to - more meditative, positive affirmation stuff, but I always come back to this one.

Let me know if you think of any good Q and X names though


----------



## Banned (Oct 31, 2009)

X - Xanadu and Xavier live in Xangongo and sell x-ray machines for xylophones

Q - Quinn and Qitura live in Quito and sell quality quail eggs.


----------



## gardens (Oct 31, 2009)

wow - good ones


----------

